# EZ track or Unitrack?



## Str8fan (Jan 24, 2013)

This is my first posting here as I'm a new member here. Anyway...

My living situation changed a few months ago so I had to put most of my stuff into storage for the time being. And one of the things that I had to put into storage was an N scale train layout that I was still in the process of working on. With winter still here (as we all know that model railroading is a good indoor winter project) and not being able to find ample space to work on my other train is driving me nuts so I am thinking about doing a coffee table layout. Here's where I'm getting stuck at...the train that I was working on consisted of the Bachmann EZ track system. While I've had no real problems with Bachmann, I'm thinking about going with the Kato Unitrack for this new layout simply because of the numerous variety of track and accessories available as compared to Bachmann. I realize that Unitrack is kinda pricey but I guess the variety of what's available (and from what I hear, the quality) of it outweighs the priceyness. 

Any opinions or suggestions?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Kato...hands down!!!


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I have EZ track, it's ok but realy nother but regular track on a plastic base. Don


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

kato !!


----------



## vatatuna (Feb 6, 2013)

Kato of course...


----------



## BNSF Bob (Mar 1, 2013)

Someone once told me, you can go to the 7-11 in a VW bug or you can go in a Bently. Either way you are getting to the 7-11. I went with the Bachmann track, only because it was cheaper and I would like to see my trains running.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site......a lot of folks go for the Kato track


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

The Kato is more flexible in thier set up. Plus, you can replace rail joiners. Try that with the EZ Track. I did have EZ track at one time...


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

rrgrassi said:


> The Kato is more flexible in thier set up. Plus, you can replace rail joiners. Try that with the EZ Track. I did have EZ track at one time...[/QUOTE ]
> 
> You can replace the brass rail joiners on EZ track, or do you mean the big plastic clip that joins the sections.??


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

I'll be switching to Kato from Bachmann when I have the funds.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

wsorfan5593 said:


> I'll be switching to Kato from Bachmann when I have the funds.


If you go EZ track, go for the grey base, the black is steel track.


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

BK R said:


> If you go EZ track, go for the grey base, the black is steel track.


You bet, I have nothing but grey for N ... my ho is steel though, and my trains don't want to run on it at all..


----------



## Socalgeo (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm back into N after a long time away. After doing a lot of research I'v decided to go with Unitrack. It seems to get the most positive comments, is readily available at two great train shops near me, and will be the fastest way to get running for now while I sort out my ultimate plans.


----------

